# Favorite steel



## AUSSIE BURLS (May 31, 2011)

Hello again,what is your steel of choice ? I use 0-1 because it's easy but I think I want to try some 52100 or 440c.thank you -marekz


----------



## rockbox (May 31, 2011)

I don't have a favorite carbon. My favorite stainless is AEB-L.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (May 31, 2011)

Of all the steels I have used O-1 is my top choice. Many people think it is a lower quality steel because it is easy to find, relatively inexpensive and easy to work. This steel has been an industry standard for over 100 years, there is a reason for that, it does the job. If I could only have one steel alloy it would be this one, period.


----------



## goodchef1 (May 31, 2011)

So far, my favorite "work horse" steel is ZDP-189(stainless), and Ao-gami super (carbon) :thumbsup2:


----------



## JBroida (May 31, 2011)

i always say its more important to pick a good maker/steel combo rather than just the steel... i've seen some great steels come out not so great from some makers and some mediocre steels come out spectacular from others


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 31, 2011)

JBroida said:


> i always say its more important to pick a good maker/steel combo rather than just the steel... i've seen some great steels come out not so great from some makers and some mediocre steels come out spectacular from others


 
This.

For me it changes all the time, right now it is W2 or Blue Super.


----------



## JBroida (May 31, 2011)

stephan did a pretty badass job with the W2 i used from him recently... that reminds me, i'm a little overdue with a review of his knife


----------



## Bill Burke (Jun 1, 2011)

mine is hands down 52100. But I really like W2 also.


----------



## watercrawl (Jun 1, 2011)

Bill Burke said:


> mine is hands down 52100. But I really like W2 also.


 
 Imagine that choice. 

I'm with Jon on this one though. Maker, and more specifically the maker's heat treat of the steel, is more important than the steel choice in lots of instances. Of course that's limited to a maker using a quality steel in the first place. Of all the steel's I've tried 52100 is my favorite carbon and AEB-L (or it's cousins 13C26) is my favorite stainless. Those are the two steels that as a fledgling, hobbyist knife maker I want to work with the most.


----------



## JMJones (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been making damasus with w2 and 15n20 and like the results.


----------

